# Making the 42 even better



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

My hot weather pocket carry pistol is the Model 42. I sent the slide to Robar for their NP3 finish and now the 42 is better and smoother than ever. The 380 chambering is perfect for this size pistol and after owning most of the micro 380s I settled on the Glock.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, the 42: The answer to life, the universe, and everything. :yawinkle:

(See: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy#Life.2C_the_Universe_and_Everything)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice G42! I had a Glock "NP3ed" also, and I really like it.

One of our local ranges recently had a "Glock Day", in conjunction with a local sporting-goods store, and they had many different Glock pistols available to shoot (for free! My favorite kind of shooting!). I got a chance to shoot a 42 and 43 back-to-back, and I was surprised at how little recoil the 42 had (it was like a tiny bullet-hose; just point it at the target, and bullet holes magically appeared near the middle) compared to the very similar G43. However, the ever-so-slightly-larger model 43 in 9mm was considerably easier for me to shoot for deliberate small-group accuracy (slow-fire), and it all came down to the size of the grip and how I had to change my hand position to shoot each one. I can certainly see how people would like these tiny Glocks, though, and I'll probably end up with one or the other at some point (if not for myself, then for my wife).

mag318, has yours been completely reliable?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I will stick with my .380 Sig Sauer P238........ :smt1099


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

As you know everyone has there choice,carry as much gun as you can handle.shoot well and concealed well too! Don't buy a little gun because it fits in your pocket and God forbid if you need it fast you can't get a grip on it to save your life! Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

Cait43 said:


> I will stick with my .380 Sig Sauer P238........ :smt1099


Very SMART man. Small glocks seem to be one of those, some work some don't things. All companies have their issues, but can't recall any negatives the Sig P238. They sell as fast as the LGS can get them in!


----------

